# How long after birthing can a cat get pg?



## HersheysKiss (Apr 12, 2007)

Well I am on foster group #2. I have a Momma cat and 2 babies about 4 weeks old. I was told they were born on Sept 25. Mom is taking good care of the babies and is making my job pretty easy. The kits are exclusively nursing yet. She is a mackeral tabby with white toes on all 4. She is very sweet but I think she may have been a stray prior to coming to the shelter since she has dirty paws and is in poor to fair condition. She is thin and her coat is shedding and gritty feeling. I am going to call the HS tomorrow to find out if she gave birth there or did she come in with the kittens already born. 

She had her last dose of clavamox(not sure what for) tonight, so she must have been there for at least a week. I know the HS checks for worms and treats for them so I don't think the belly is from that. I can tell she has had blood drawn in the past few days since her hind leg is shaved and she has a small bruise over a vein. I will have to find out about that as well. 

I have a suspicion that she may be pregnant again. Is that possible with kittens only 4weeks old? She has quite the belly but is thin everywhere else. She is eating like a pig and drinking tons of water. Would she be showing already? I am going to take some pics and post them in a bit.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I am not sure about cats, but I know horses will come into season within a week to ten days of foaling and can be bred on their "foal heat" so next years' foal is born at about the same time. Cats can come into season while nursing their kittens, but I don't know how soon it is to the birthing date. A cat's gestation period is about 63-67 days, so just over 2mo. I cannot imagine birthing at the time she would be weaning a litter, but I suppose it could happen.

My former feral Pretty had a litter of five and when I trapped them at about 9-10wks old, she was hugely pregnant (winter 2004). I trapped her the next day and I am sad to say I had her spayed. I had to sacrifice the litter she was carrying, otherwise I would have been stuck in a rut of taming her latest litter while she was birthing and raising the next litter. There would have been no 'break from kittens' where I could have stepped in to stop the cycle as I only have one area available for fostering/taming. Her litter of kittens tamed nicely and were all adopted through PetsMart, with two pairs being adopted together.

Pretty is now an indodor/outdoor cat, about 30/70 most of the year, and then 70/30 in the winter. I worked very hard to tame her. It took 14mo after I had her trapped/spayed before she would let me touch her. It took a lot of baby steps, but tonight she let me kiss her on her nose without getting frightened at the close contact.

Anyhow, good luck with your little tabby cat.
heidi


----------



## HersheysKiss (Apr 12, 2007)

Here are the pics...
























and the best view









Thanks for the info Heidi! I hope she isn't pg. I am definately going to call the HS and just get a little more info.


----------



## HersheysKiss (Apr 12, 2007)

And here she is with her baby boys....


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Mamma-kitty looks so sweet, and the babies are adorable. ...but that mountainous belly... 8O Boy, I don't know...I think you may have called this one. Can the HS do a preg check/test to find out for sure?


----------



## HersheysKiss (Apr 12, 2007)

Well I called the HS and the babies were about a week old when she came in and it is possible she is PG. I am going to take her in the middle of next week for the babies to get a check up and they said to bring her in too. She did come in as a stray. 

PS I also noticed when she sits she splays her legs out to the side to accomodate the belly. If she is PG she would be from 3-4 weeks along. YIKES!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

HersheysKiss said:


> If she is PG she would be from 3-4 weeks along. YIKES!


Well, the bright side is in 4-5 weeks, you'll know for certain!  I know, not very helpful...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I believe the record for a cat getting pregnant after giving birth is 2 days. That would be unusual, but your mother cat could easily be pregnant. She'll need lots of nourishing food which I'm sure you're giving her. She looks pregnant to me. I hope that's the case. A tumor would be much worse. Of course, you'll want to keep her indoors after she gives birth, and get her spayed as soon as she weans the kittens.


----------



## Kendalyn (Feb 9, 2008)

You can get her spayed now and have any possible kittens aborted along with that. The kittens she has now look old enough to start weaning and it'll be better for her to not go through another litter so close together. This is what the rescue I foster with would do as we have a policy to abort any kittens/puppies that are early enough in the pregnancy to be safely aborted. There aren't enough homes for them all.


----------

